# BBS RG - F



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*BBS RG-F*















































15X7 4-100 ET33 BBS RG-F $335.00 10.6 lb
16X7 4-100 ET35 BBS RG-F 364.00 12.57 lb
16x7 5-100 ET35 BBS RG-F 367.00 13.23 lb 

-
-



-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*T*ire & *W*heel Catalog







If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:59 PM 4-13-2004_


----------

